# How to transplant a Jacaranda Tree?



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone?

A web search reveals only references specific to the Jacaranda that are speaking to growing them from small and then transplanting for further growth - not transplanting a larger speciman.

Seeking to see if there is anything out of the ordinary to be aware of with the Jacaranda?

thx!


----------



## Dan in Pasadena (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't have any specific experience with transplanting a Jacaranda but I have transplanted plenty of other trees. I'd suggest you dig the largest root ball you can so the tree is shocked the least amount possible. It will be difficult to move a giant rootball but you'll have to get help to lift it and transport it without fracturing it.

Make the hole you are placing it in half again larger than the rootball so the newly forming roots will spread out and not wind themselves around the hole. Backfill with the native soil and water in with water you have added Vitamin B-1 to. GO to a nursery if you don't know what that is. It will help to ease the shock of transplanting. Also, if the foliage is thick, thin it out by tipping back so the roots have less to support. Good luck!


----------

